
Material Theme for Sublime Text - risons
http://equinusocio.github.io/material-theme/
======
veli_joza
This looks great and polished. I have just one usability problem - with all
panes having the same color and no visible border, it is very difficult resize
them. Especially bottom panes (find, console) which have some confusing extra
space on top.

------
peterhadlaw
I really wish emacs / vim didn't fall behind as much with all these gorgeous
themes. Like even the solarized theme for emacs was pretty lack luster
compared to the atom one until I went in an did some manual adjustments.

~~~
noir_lord
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/syl20bnr/spacemacs/master/...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/syl20bnr/spacemacs/master/doc/img/spacemacs-
python.png)

Spacemacs was pretty impressive when I took it for a spin a while back, still
ended up back on pycharm/phpstorm though (just too functional after a lot of
use).

------
sundayedition
Excellent looking theme. This and the ITG Flat theme are two of my favorites.

------
tuananh
try a markdown file and see. it's pretty cool.

